# What size battery, amp-wise for Ford 2.5 diesel?



## kiwistopher (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi, I bought a new 72 amp engine battery 9 mos ago in France, not a cheapie, but it only turns the engine over for 7 or 8 seconds before it slows and comes to a stop. 
I cleared the diesel filter of water, and, not having a priming pump/bulb, had to prime the motor by turning it over...would not last that long. Still wouldn't start....!  
What is a good size battery, amp wise, for a 2.5 non turbo diesel van?
Cheers. K.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It isn't simply its capacity (72Ah is fine as my 2.8JTD engine had 88Ah as standard), but its cold-cranking ability (a CCA number).

This weather, with cold, thick oil and a cold battery, is particularly demanding.

Dave
(Another reason I like the Eberspacher system to warm up the engine first)


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

Two things spring to mind, how long has she stood without being run and is the Alternator ok. If she has stood for some time without being run and not being charged that is probably your answer.

Phil J


----------



## gar163y (Mar 20, 2008)

Transits have always been particularly bad at cold starting. I used to know an RAC man who loved his but all the recovery vehicles were then 24v starting. Have you considered connecting the starting and leisure batteries with a solenoid switchable from inside?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

As DAB says CCA measurement is a more important figure but if you are going to buy a new battery then the manufacturers will have a recommendation for your particular vehicle. This will take into account engine size, physical battery size to fit the vehicle and the correct terminal layout.

My suggestion is to ring around a few local Motor Factors and Accessory shops and ask:

1) What do they recommend? The battery should have a 3 figure reference number like 078.

2) What is the Cold Cranking Amps (CCA) figure? This will vary slightly between makes but will offer a guide as to how powerful it is. Expect it to be a figure of 900 or more for a big battery.

3) What is the guarantee period? Again another indicator of how good the battery is.

JohnW


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

When I had my Transit ,which was 2.5 X reg diesel, I never had a problem until these cold snaps and then similar problem to you.
I got a new battery but it did not help that much BUT putting the correct oil in did make a hell of a difference on cold cranking.
Think it was 5w 15 which replaced 10w 15.
Battery was an 067/096 with 650 A cold crank.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I couldn't agree more about the oil grade,we ran around 9 diesels and after a bad winter always used the thinnest grade recommended, this virtualy cured our cold start problems for years.
Oil is even better now if you use a synthetic grade.


----------

